# Getting Around 300fps with Precise and 3/8" Steel



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

(I had another post this am but it seems to have disappeared, so to the chagrin of many, here is another one)

I go out again after I shortened up the bands, it's now about 84deg. This elastic has a 650% elongation factor so to get full speed I needed to be sure I was shooting full power and getting full energy out of these bands --- they stretch a lot different then SS or Sniper black for sure !!

I set up the choreograph and let 3/8" steel rip with the Precise 23x18mm .75mm bandset.

I am now getting between 296 - 299fps, I'm extremely happy at my draw length, I'm just at the wall. It is a bit stiff but not as stiff as the Sniper Sling Black, these 3/8" steelies are coming out of there very very fast and smooth. I did not shoot any 5/16" with this new arrangement as that would be major overkill for sure.

Over all in reality with the Sniper Black, the SS Black and these Precise .75mm --- I'm leaving energy on the table and these would shine energy wise with 7/16" ------ but I'm looking for a very flat trajectory at the 35-45 yard range because everything here is flatland high desert, and I'm not sneaking up to even 20 yards out here.

Below is a pic of my F-16 with Precise .75mm thick gold/yellow bands. So far I'm very pleased with these. It will be interesting to see how long they last ;- )










wll


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice rig, great speed-excellent set-up!


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

That is awesome speed for a 32" draw, seems like you have the bands dailed in really well!


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

I have been using 7.0 Precise with 3/8" steel, and getting some good speed, but need to do some chrony work to find out how fast. I'm guessing around 250 fps with 'shot-draw'. Of course I'm only using a 500% elongation factor.

What type of draw are you using? (short-draw, butterfly?). And what length of draw to achieve those speeds?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm out early this morning, it's about 6:00am, and around 76°, there is no wind and it feels like 76°. I'm shooting both Sniper Black and Precise Yellow/Gold using 3/8" steel.

I'm at another location today that I used to shoot Airguns at, giving me a little more distance and more varied targets -- some of the ranges are approaching 50+ yds. I'm able to follow the steel at times when the sun is right. So far in my last outings I'm very happy with the performance of both, the Precise and Sniper bands !

Velocity I expect with both will be in the 297area, but the Precise are easier to pull back.

I have been practicing trying to release faster by setting up better and aiming while pulling back, and releasing immediately when my anchor is hit, which will means more velocity !

I have been shooting a while today and I'm hitting everything in sight.. I'm very impressed with the accuracy I have been getting, for sure I'm getting better and better, I'm hitting stuff that that I could not hit before and my general group size has diminished greatly from last year or so, I think my practicing is finally sinking in. I also think that shooting at a higher velocity and a flat trajectory help a bit. All my "Small Ball" ammo is going out in the 300fps area + or - a little. As with just about all my shooting now I use the smallest micro fiber quality pouch that covers and holds the ball, I want the lightest pouch within reason !

I get out the FX Chronograph and I'm getting with three shots, 296, 298 and 297fps with the Precise 3rd Gen bands shooting 3/8" steel.

I shot another half hour or do and chronographed again, same result - averaging 297fps+, very consistent for sure, but my anchor point now is pretty solid, thumb up, just touching my earlobe when I'm standing with my head lightly cocked over --- I still have little more draw with these bands !

Pic of the tubed framed F-16 I used today !










.
I'm heading back to camp and plan on making 3 more band sets at ~+550% elongation factor with the Precise (the advertized elongation factor of Precise is 650%). The Precise are a bit of a different animal from my normal setting because of the much extended elongation factor. With Precise, active length must be shortened proportionally. In my case, the active length needs to be about ~ .5" to .625" shorter, ----- +-6.25"- standard cut length ---- 5.625" - 5.75" Precise active length (from pouch tie to fork tie, just the rubber that stretches, not any rubber that is used to fasten to fork or pouch) !

------------ 

Got back to camp and set active to 5 5/8" just a little tighter so at my draw I'm just at the wall.

Later,

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> I have been using 7.0 Precise with 3/8" steel, and getting some good speed, but need to do some chrony work to find out how fast. I'm guessing around 250 fps with 'shot-draw'. Of course I'm only using a 500% elongation factor.
> 
> What type of draw are you using? (short-draw, butterfly?). And what length of draw to achieve those speeds?


My draw in 32.5" as best as I can measure, my anchor is the bottom of my earlobe. With these Precise bands my *active* length is about .5 to .75 shorter. I was shooting at my regular active length and my speed was about 15 fps less, maybe a little more !

Hope this helps.

wll


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks wll. 

My anchor is currently 'cheekbone'. Perhaps I'll 'up' the speed a bit with a try at 'earlobe anchor' and >500% elongation . . . provided I can maintain accuracy.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Out at my spot at 5:52am, it is a nice morning it is still a bit dark out.. Temp is about 64° this am. It is before sunrise !

I whip out the FX Chronograph and get ready to test the Yellow F-16 with Simple Shot 24mm x 18mm x.7 flats. I plan on just shooting a couple of 5/8" marbles, 7/16" steel balls and 1/4" oval lead weights. I'll then shoot a few 5/16" and 3/8" steel using a F-16 set up with the 22mm x18mm .65 Sumeike to see how they do using that elastic.

All are active at -~6.25" using my 32.5" draw.

*Results :*: ~ Average of 2-3 Shots Each .

24mmx18mm x.7mm Simple Shot Black
5/8" Marbles - 246fps
7/16" Steel - 248fps
~1/4oz (113gr) Oval Lead Sinker - 224fps
(Weight of marbles and 7/16' steel is very close, but steel went a little faster even though it is about 2grs heavier, 86grs vs about 84grs ?)

22mmx18mm x.65 Sumeike
5/16" Steel - 318fps+
3/8" Steel - 292fps
(Only sizes I will use for the small pouch used.).

*My Conclusion :*

The marbles and 7/16" steel went out at around the old velocity I used to get using looped 1842's or heavier tubes, but the tubes were quite a bit harder to pull back along with finger slap, so I'm happy with the results and light return slap. The weather was also warmer as I remember.

The 1/4 oz used to shoot in the 235fps range on a warmer day using looped 1842's or looped 1745's (I forget) but hard to pull back and some good finger slap to boot, these flats shoot these OK, but must try them when the temp is in the mid 70's

The Sumeike Shot very good with the 3/8" and out of this world with the 5/16" steel, especially since the weather was in the 64° range, if it was in the mid 70's it would be smoking fast. The Sumeike has a nice smooth feel to it. This set up is very good and with a little more testing could become a go to flat for 3/8" and 5/16" steel, pumping out the 3/8" out around the 290+fps mark while sending 5/16" out at around+- 315-320fps vapor trail speeds.

As the sun started to rise I took some shots at a distance of 36 lasered yards where I could follow the flight of the bigger ammo, and the all the bigger ammo got there in a pretty much straight line. The 1/4oz lead sinkers got there quick also and hit hard, but the 220ish+ velocity is about the minimum for flat shooting in the 35 yard range !!

As a side note the marbles and 7/16" were shooting very accurately, as a matter of fact I had a feral land on the roof some 40ish yards out, pulled the yellow F-16 back with a nice shinny marble inside Rays Rou pouch and the second I let go he took off and I could see the marble went *EXACTLY* where he was perched -- bummed me out big time ;- (

That it for today, must get back to work and meet with the bookkeeper this Saturday morning. ------- Yes more testing and childish behavior to come tomorrow !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Out early at 5:36am and need to wait till it lightens up a bit.

Have my pocket full of marbles and will be shooting the Yellow F-16 with 24mmx18mm Simple Shot.

I started to put together another Yellow F-16 last night, just slipped the original yellow tubes over the frame, 1/2 on one side and 1/2 on the other. The gap at the bottom to be covered up by the tossel I put on all my slings.. not sure of the band set that I will use on this yellow, but it will be at least a 23mmx18mm in size as all Yellow F-16's are for throwing bigger ammo than 3/8" steel. It may be Precise Gen 3 .75mm cut to 24mmx18mm, or TBG cut to that size but not sure ? I will try to use Chinese ribbon on the fork tie to see if that works as an alternative to the 2mm tubes. which are working brilliantly by the way, very clean looking and hold like Fort Knox. These 2mm ties are really fantastic and IMHO MUCH tougher and WAY more stretch than rubber bands.

It's a few minutes after 6am and it is bright enough to shoot--- I will very much admit it is a whole bunch of fun watching marbles fly to their destination. Shooting at a lasered 34.5 yards out on a level shooting area, marbles are flying pretty darn straight, no softballs lobbing them in for sure ! Take a few 55 yard shots at an old telephone pole and hit it, but that is a long way away for a marble with its lousy BC, yes it slows down pretty fast.

I'm shooting good and having fun with marbles. My velocity now is 240fps with a temp of 60° the bands feel pretty cool for sure.

Got back to camp and finished up the Yellow F-16, used 24x18TBG as I already had some cut.

Fastened the flats using Chinese ribbon 4wraps, 4wraps, then 8 wraps then back 4 wraps each but with a pull wire loop underneath. Ended up being nice and cleansed, BUT , we will see if if holds ? Used a Ray's Rou pouch.

Pics below: 



















I may go out again this afternoon to shoot this TBG and see how it does and see if the ribbon fork tie holds up and doesn't let lose and snap out my eye;- )

Later,

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Headed back out to shoot with the TBG after my other post ---- the marbles are going out about 220fps, so they are about 25+ fps slower than the black Simple Shot bands on this now 80° 10:37am morning.

When shooting in the 35 to 40 yd range you can see that the marble is going out slower it is getting out there fine but it's right at the end of its poop you don't want to go any slower than 220fps or so with a marble, at it at least I don't at that 35 yd range to get a shot that's going reasonably flat !

The TBG is nice pulling that's for sure it's door and easy holding if I wish to hold it a little while and easy to get on target I like the feel of it like I said not the fastest but it works

I have some .030 Pure latex that I will cut to 24mmx18mm flats, that should give me extra poop to pop those marbles out around the 245fps+ mark. From everything I have heard pure latex is the bomb for retraction speed.

I will make up a set for the F-16 and a couple sets in a bag as back up sets and in the frig - ready for duty.

All these sets will be using pouches large enough for 5/8" marbles. Ray's Superpouches fit that bill perfectly, as I feel they are among the finest leather/non micro fiber pouches you can buy !!

I'm a master at keeping all my elastic in the frig and coating with #303 which really protects against the elements so this latex should last a long time. I also have some .8mm latex coming from AliExpress, for extra poop if I think I need it :- )

Later boys and girls,

wll


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Speedy!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just got some so called .030 thick latex in and it measures out at about.025 ... not exactly what i wanted for sure. I may have some older.030 from Simple Shot in my frig at home, I will check.

I may go out tomorrow morning and fling some 3/8" and see what I get ... I'm betting it is in the 230fps range, that for me is pur [email protected] I will throw a few 5/16 also to see if it approaches 300fps. If it is still shooting like mucus, I'll sell it !

Very disappointed in the quality from this NY dealer of elastic (not a slingshot dealer) !!

wll


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

0.30 I thought o.40 and 0.45 where the lowest thickness 🤷 will they even throw a 9.5 mm (3/8) steel 🎯👍👊


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Booral121 said:


> 0.30 I thought o.40 and 0.45 where the lowest thickness 🤷 will they even throw a 9.5 mm (3/8) steel 🎯👍👊


Well I'll find out tomorrow morning. You can get latex in quite a few thicknesses, I would have not bought if I new it was .025 thick.

Very, very disappointed !

wll


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

wll said:


> Well I'll find out tomorrow morning. You can get latex in quite a few thicknesses, I would have not bought if I new it was .025 thick.
> 
> Very, very disappointed !
> 
> wll


Yeah I know but with sumeki and gzk and that only going from 0.40 up I thought that was the norm 🤷 I use 100% slingshot 0.40 which is on the NLS and sumeki 0.45 which is on the batpole (in pic) with 8.7mm both tapered 18-23 but with 10mm of my active and they throw 8.7mm steels pretty well but can barely throw 9.5mm steels 🎯👍👊


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I will be much more careful from now on.

I just ordered some .8, .85, .9 and 1.mm from slingshot dealers a few days ago.

I want speed and a good service life. I use 24x18 or 17, 23x17, and 22x17 or 18 most of the time.

I may try 24 or 23x15mm and give that a shot.

wll

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Out early this morning at my spot, going to see how this pure latex iis going to work - this is pretty thin stuff at .025 thick, it's sure feels soft, but it is snappy.

I'm going to 1st try this out with the 7/16" steel, then go to 3/8" and then down to 516",

I'm looking for good velocity at each ammo weight range. I feel the 7/16" will be a dud and the 3/8" also. It would be great if I got close to 300fps with the 5/16" as this latex is very, very easy to pull.

RESULTS:
7/16" - 189 FPS
3/8" - 220 FPS
5/16" - 240 FPS

*THIS STUFF IS PURE S%/** It is worse than what I would have thought. I did not have 1/4" on me but I doubt it would reach close to the 300fps mark.

Remember, this is a 24mmx18mm cut and pulled to about %525+ elongation factor. This is a pretty good size flat, and I get darn good speed with Simple Shot, Sniper, the Amazon cheap stuff and I could go on.

Did not test for speed with the 7/16" with my other bands.

Got back to my office before 7am, ripped that *@&<#* off and put on 24x18mm .7 Sniper Black!!!!

Will go out again tomorrow morning 

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

After the total disaster yesterday morning of the .025 latex, I'm shooting Sniper and maybe SS black this morning, hoping I get some respectable speed even though conditions aren't perfect for velocity testing. It's 59° this am so my velocity will be down a bit for sure. At this weather I expect to be around 10-20fps slower than if the temperature was in the mid 70's. If I can get around 240fps I'll be extremely happy. Would love to be a bit higher but that would be really asking a lot !

I have other elastic coming and will give that a shot also. It is in the .8 to 1mm thickness range. With this 7/16" ammo I'm looking for fast speed for weight thrown so the ammo shoots pretty darn flat and I want it to be hitting hard.

I'm looking for one band set size that will throw 3/8" at around 295+fps and the 7/16 in the 260's, but we will see --- that is at a temp range in the 70's and above - elastic can only do so much !

---------------------

Got out and shot a few and sure enough I'm averaging in the 237fps area with a couple higher and a few lower with 7/16" on this cool morning shooting Sniper Black .7mm in a 24x18 configuration. I might add the bands are feeling pretty darn cold.

I will have to shoot this setup when it warms up, but I'm guessing I'll be in the 250+fps area. Maybe the same configuration with .8mm may push it over and give me what I want ---- it's all in the experimentation for sure.

Will be back at it tomorrow ---- just got notification that my Simple Shot 1mm is arriving today, So maybe we will see how that does :- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just made a set of 23mmx17mm x 1mm thick Simple Shot Black bands --- These things are absolute monsters to pull back, if they should snap back I think they could take off my head. I will try them tomorrow with 7/16" steel. If these can shoot as fast as they are hard to pull back I really got something. I can tell you right now they are WAY, WAY overkill for 3/8" steel !! 

I'm very much hoping for in the 245's+ fps if the temp is 60 Degrees. That would meen I could get around 260++ when it is in the 70's ;- )

I think these 1mm thick bands will be better cut to 22x17 or 22mmx16mm for sure.

I just hope these flats are not real duds with the 7/16" steel !!!


wll


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Hey Wll, it looks like you were getting some excellent speeds with the Sumeike with 5/16 and 3/8. I’ve never used Sumeike but wondered how stiff the draw is on that. Is it more of a soft/snappy draw like Snipersling yellow and precise 3rd gen, or more of a stiff draw like Snipersling or Simpleshot black? Also, would you mind if I asked where you purchase yours? I’d like to get a bit to try.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I leave the office early as I want to try this new 1mm bandset.

Well I get out there, the weather is hot, set the FX Chronograph up and I pull back to the wall -- and boy it is hard to pull those bands back. I never made it to full draw, I was about 2.5 inches short--- you talk about a wall :- ) that extra amount of draw length makes a big difference in velocity !!

I never made it to full draw but I was shooting at around 265 to 267fps ----- on my 5th shot the band set blew, it didn't pull through the pouch but snapped at the pouch :- (

If you run the ballistics on a .437 steel ball (7/16") with a BC of .041 at 265fps you will see it has more energy than non FAC British airguns at the muzzle (~13.4fpe), and has very close to 10fpe at 50 yards.

I will make a set a bit less wide tomorrow as I said in the previous post and see what happens, I will also tie using a constrictor knot and butchers twine. I will also use a Ray Super-Pouch as the hole of the other pouch was very small and may have cut the band !

I can tell you those 7/16" steelies were coming out of there real good and were smacking stuff hard in the 35-40 yard range.

I have a busy slingshot day tomorrow after testing.

I have all kinds of pre - cut flats to sort ---- BSB in 23mm x 17mm X .075 and some Precise anti cold bands in the same configuration --- plus cutting some of this 1mm SS Black for more testing !! The fun never stops !

wll


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I really appreciate you posting all the tests, tons of fun to keep up with!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Sandstorm said:


> Hey Wll, it looks like you were getting some excellent speeds with the Sumeike with 5/16 and 3/8. I’ve never used Sumeike but wondered how stiff the draw is on that. Is it more of a soft/snappy draw like Snipersling yellow and precise 3rd gen, or more of a stiff draw like Snipersling or Simpleshot black? Also, would you mind if I asked where you purchase yours? I’d like to get a bit to try.


Got the Sumeike from Slingshooting.com.

Sumeike has a nice feel as I remember from my last test, does not have a supper wall or as spongy as Precise as remember. The black bands from Sniper and SS seem to be "stiffer" and want to stop.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

%$#@>*: Start to leave for my spot and my $#××8?"%# car won't start, call AAA and they are on the way.

Looks like I may just head to my office when the battery is charged (turns out I had to replace it as it would not start again when I was at work) so I worked on my slings this early am instead of shooting in cool morning. I did a lot of work on them. 

I put 22mmx17mm x 6.25" active x 1mm thick Simple Shot bands on and again they are really tough to pull to my anchor point, I may need to make the active another 3/4"+ longer. 

When I put them on I stretched the heck out of them to loosen them up, it's not just a wall it's "The Great Wall of China". Tomorrow I might change the yellow frame tubing on my three yellow's to black, I like the black a lot better.

The battery guy arrived so now I'm set to go, (minus $150 bucks for new battery) so we will see how these shoot 7/16" steel today.

Get out and it's 9:45 and already in the high 80's.

Set the FX Chronograph is up, shoot and my average speed is: 248fps. 

NO WAY can I get these bands close to my draw - I said about 2.5" short of my anchor in another post , but it is more like 3" to 3 1/2"

My active is 6.25" but on these I need to be about 7", that extra 3+ inches at full draw is where the power is, and that should keep me in the 260+ fps range with 7/16" steel

I will cut my bands to a total length of ~8"- 8.25" so counting for fork (-.5+) tie and pouch tie (-.5) that should leave ~7+" Active--- we will see how that goes.

I might add that I used butchers twine on the pouch tie and had no slippage or problems ! I also tied the forks on using 2mm latex tubing and it held like Fort Knox 

More game highlights tomorrow !



wll


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

wll said:


> ... My active is 6.25" but on these I need to be about 7", *that extra 3+ inches at full draw is where the power is, and that should keep me in the 260+ fps range with 7/16" steel*
> wll


Very interesting wll. 
Keep up the reports. We're enjoying!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I cut the band about 3/4" longer and still could not reach my anchor point. Will cut them to about 8.75" and see if that does the trick tomorrow 

My velocity was ~238-240fps, but even at that speed they are fairly flat shooting.

Missed a Feral at about 30 yards three times and he flew off, all three times I could see the ball JUST missing him. If I could have had a good anchor point I bet I would have got him.

I had quite a few practice shots that were right on, but man alive that pull back is miserably heavy and short.

Got home and ripped the sling apart as will be giving it new clothes just like I have done with the other two that I did today. Took those 1mm bands apart, the active length is just to short.

If I can't get the speed I'm after with the 1mm thick, I have some .85mm coming and some .9mm also. I may need to cut more of a taper, maybe a 23mm or 24mm x 16mm or 15mm ? I may just have too much weight on the back end ---- what knows, but knowing myself I'll do my best to come up with a formula for 7/16" at a consistant ~ 255fps+ at ~70° at my 32.5" draw 

Till later on in the week.

wll


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I haven't tried the Simple 1.0, and will probably pass on it after hearing your experiences. Sounds like a real beast of a man could deal with it well, but that isn't me. Not even in my younger days when I was close. It sounds a bit like the Cattyshack green 0.82 that I have, it is the fastest (barely) that I have tried with 7/16" steel but has such a heavy draw I can hardly get it back, let alone be accurate with it. Simpleshot 0.8 is only a few fps behind the catty for me but draws several pounds lighter, thus leaves me a much better chance of hitting the target with 98% power. Better than missing at 100% I think.

Really enjoying your reports, pls keep them coming!

And if you would like to try the Catty 0.82 let me know, I am not using it much and would be happy to send you a length to try. It would be interesting to see how it compares to the others you are trying.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Test Cut is 9" long
24mm x 15mm at 8" --- (203mm) for active.

Just made a set of 24x16x1mm flats --- 8" active, pulled them back and I can reach my anchor point.

Will go out tomorrow to test the speed, I'm hoping for 255fps+ but we will see if that is possible with this set up.

I'm waiting for other rubber to come in and will test that also.

wll


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Booral121 said:


> 0.30 I thought o.40 and 0.45 where the lowest thickness 🤷 will they even throw a 9.5 mm (3/8) steel 🎯👍👊


Just to make a clarification here…the latex is .030” thick. That’s how we used to measure, now China is measuring it in metric so it’s .4, .5 and so on. So .030” latex is equivalent to .76 elastic in today’s standards. .030 x 25.4 (25.4 millimetres in an inch) = .762 mm. His latex is actually measuring 25 thousands of an inch (.025”) so it would be .63 elastic.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Lots of good info here, wll. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

@wll I probably missed this in a prior post but where’s your anchor point. You have a pretty good AL so I’m assuming must be at or just behind the earlobe? You must be a broad guy. I anchor under the cheekbone and I have a 31” draw and I’m a big dude. I’ve been following though. 3/8 & 7/16 are my preferred hunting sizes if I can get the joules up high enough and however I can best do that without blowing out my back for a week, I’m all for! It’s either that or get out the crossbow 😂


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Sandstorm said:


> @wll I probably missed this in a prior post but where’s your anchor point. You have a pretty good AL so I’m assuming must be at or just behind the earlobe? You must be a broad guy. I anchor under the cheekbone and I have a 31” draw and I’m a big dude. I’ve been following though. 3/8 & 7/16 are my preferred hunting sizes if I can get the joules up high enough and however I can best do that without blowing out my back for a week, I’m all for! It’s either that or get out the crossbow 😂


Ya, I do have pretty broad shoulders and I draw to where the elastic meets the pouch tie just touching my ear lobe. I also shoot my F-16's with the fork facing forward which gives me about another .5 draw length also

wll


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

wll said:


> Ya, I do have pretty broad shoulders and I draw to where the elastic meets the pouch tie just touching my ear lobe. I also shoot my F-16's with the fork facing forward which gives me about another .5 draw length also
> 
> wll


Ahh okay I hadn’t even thought about the extra length from the catty too.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

High Desert Flipper said:


> I haven't tried the Simple 1.0, and will probably pass on it after hearing your experiences. Sounds like a real beast of a man could deal with it well, but that isn't me. Not even in my younger days when I was close. It sounds a bit like the Cattyshack green 0.82 that I have, it is the fastest (barely) that I have tried with 7/16" steel but has such a heavy draw I can hardly get it back, let alone be accurate with it. Simpleshot 0.8 is only a few fps behind the catty for me but draws several pounds lighter, thus leaves me a much better chance of hitting the target with 98% power. Better than missing at 100% I think.
> 
> Really enjoying your reports, pls keep them coming!
> 
> And if you would like to try the Catty 0.82 let me know, I am not using it much and would be happy to send you a length to try. It would be interesting to see how it compares to the others you are trying.


Just made a band set up using the Cattyshack Green .82mm you kindly sent me. It feels pretty good and I'm looking forward to send ing out some 7/16" steel with it ;- )










Thank you again,

wll


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Just made it back into the real world after 4 days in a deep canyon and I'm playing catch up 🤠 

Which #303 are you using? Is it to keep the latex moist?
Tell me more 🍻

I love the smooth pull on the Sumike and the Yongshuihu has one of the best smooth pulls over anything. Sumeike has been the fastest for me so far. I bought some .4 Precise and it's been shooting 400fps but it's not lasting at all compared to the 2. I'm actually thinking that I may have got a bad roll, but I'm going to try not maxing it out so much. I did the stretch test, came out at 750% and I made a set up for 600%, mounted it on my wrist rocket and it broke mid band on the first pull yesterday... Right now, I like the precise but not the short time that it lasts... the tests continue 🍻


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Reed Lukens said:


> Just made it back into the real world after 4 days in a deep canyon and I'm playing catch up 🤠
> 
> Which #303 are you using? Is it to keep the latex moist?
> Tell me more 🍻
> ...


I use the #303 UV protectant, the basic stuff and it seems to work well. I do though am very careful how I store my elastic.

As far as elongation, about 550% is the most I go in general --- I just got in some yellow Snipersling and at my active length of 6.125' - 6.250" the elastic draws long, so I will shorten it up to about 6" of active length which will give me about 540% elongation at my draw length of about 32.5". On their advertising for the yellow it says about 1: 6.5 elongation factor.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Fresh batteries in the FX Chronograph, and have plenty of 7/16" ammo for testing. I hop out of the Jeep and set up the chronograph and get ready for this early morning testing.

It is 69° at 6:20am and a beautiful balmy morning. It is still a bit dark but morning is raising her head.

.Let the test begin using my F-16 frames and a 24mmx18mm cut ~6.125" active, ~32.5" draw.

Latex: 233fps
Simplesling Yellow: 246fps
CuttyShack: 251fps

I was happy with these results:

The pure Latex was in the zone but it is not MADE with additives for colder temperatures, once the surroundings heat up then the pure Latex picks up speed. Funny the pure Latex feels as if it has more snap, I do like the feel of the Latex for sure. I was pretty much at the wall !

The Sniper .9 yellow still was not at the wall and the active needs to be just shy of 6" I think on these flats, velocity will be faster for sure. It is a nice pulling band, and I will be buying more !!

The CuttyShack I have heard is a powerhouse, and it is ---- It was at the wall !

I very much feel that all these would be in the 250+ fps are once the temps heat up and the ambient air is headed up a bit. All these elastics this morning were very cool and not "ROOM" temperature !

I went out around the old buildings and shot with just the Latex, It was sending the 7/16" ball out at a good clip. I took some 45+ yard shots at a brick wall that had a target mark area on it and that ball got there quick and hit hard !!!

So far in all the testing I have done I have not been disappointed with any of the band manufactures products. They all have different feels and active lengths that may need to be set differently to reach the wall if that feel is what your after.

The Cuttyshack and .9mm Yellow pouches had a 1/4" seating hole, I will do the same for the Latex and the Precise Gold (which I will shoot tomorrow) when I get back to camp.

Till tomorrow

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Get put to my spot and shoot a few first thing on this 62° morning using Snipersling .9 Yellow.

I'm 45 LONG paces away from my target and all shots are in about a 7" circle and about 10ish inches low, I was impressed. I was using my standard anchor point and aiming area on the fork --- so at that range I know to be about 1/2 fork high ! I will tell you the 7/16" steel got there quick. I did not change the active length as I still have some added power that could be gained by shortening by ~1/8" - 1\4", this Yellow .9 has a nice feel.

The 1/4" hole I'm putting in the center of these microfiber pouches is working out real well and centers the ball perfectly everytime.

Pulled out the FX Chronograph:

Snipersling - .9 Yellow = 245fps
Precise - .85 Gold = 248fps
Latex -.8 Amber = 252fps

The Yellow.9 was the only one that was *not* at the wall ! The Latex was shortened to ~6.125" yesterday and pulled to the wall. --- I will shorting the Yellow .9 a bit when I get back to camp.

Again From MY shooting, the Pure Latex has serious snap Latex although it deteriorates faster and is susceptible to Ozone, UV, etc, etc - it really wants to get back to its non stretched condition FAST ! This .8 I got from China is something else --- although it measures closer to .85 as I remember.

Very pleased again with the results.

I take a few shots at a 25+ yard stick, sticking out of a fence, and although I missed it both shots each miss was less the about 2 inches off, I was happy with that ;- )

Till next time,

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just tied up a 25mmx16mm .9 Yellow Sniper band set.

Will pull a F-16 out of the stockpile and use it as an experimental sling for this tubing. I set the active on this at a tight 6.125"

We will see how it sends 7/16" steel. this weekend.

wll


----------

